# Closer, closer



## Matzos (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok let's set up.






Ok start you run





Closer....





Come on I said closer....





Ok, le's see the whites of your eyes...





Ok you have made your point  





Just for the record, these are not Photoshopped images.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome! , dangerous but awesome


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 29, 2007)

Brave pilot, but very dangerous.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 29, 2007)

Brave...but is he very bright?


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 29, 2007)

I don’t care how big the space is, I’m not parking in there.

Silky


----------



## Reloader (Jan 29, 2007)

Now that's taking tailgating to the extreme!


----------



## Matzos (Jan 30, 2007)

Advisor said:


> Brave...but is he very bright?


No he's not, he's aircrew


----------



## Advisor (Jan 30, 2007)

Ahhhhhh..that explains everything.solaf


----------



## Kiwi1988 (Mar 27, 2007)

LMAO! he flys, how I drive


----------

